#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  بهية البراوية على ضفاف النيل

## الشاطر حسن

*
عدى النهار وانتهى* 

*                                          ولااختشى          (نهار* *قليل الرباية )*

 *حيّر قلوب الطيبين لحد المسا 
*
 *ولما الشمس تغطي نورها* 
 *الكتاف بترمي حمولها* 
 *تزورها نجمة صبية من دورها*
 *                              يدوبوا في بعض كلام                              
* *وبغض النظر ان الليل المنتظر*
 *طيب خاطرها
 النهار* *لسه في بالها 
مااتنسى*

 

* 
* *ومع   كل لقاء جديد أشعر أن الكون أرحب مما كان في عيني يتسع بمجرد أن أتابع   مسيرة ضيف فأشكر الله لأنه أبدع وصور وأتقن في خلقه ويقينا شكره مقرون   بالزيادة فأنا أطمع فعلا أن أحمل بعض الصفات الجميلة منكم* *وبرغم خفة دمها الغير معهودة (طبعا) وخلايا عقلها المكتملة النمو (وأي إكتمال ) والتي تسطع بمهارة تجذب منك الابتسام (ببلدوزر) وتجره (بالجرار)  فتتساقط الضحكات رغما عنك لتمسح أثناء خروجها الكثير من الهموم توجست خيفة (لازم تتوجس طبعا)
أن يكون ماأراه أمامي هو الاكتئاب المرح (هوا بعينه بغباوته )
فهكذا أغلب من صنعوا الابتسامات وأجبروك الضحك ، أمهلت نفسي فلا أحب التسرع بالحكم* *(براوة عليك )**ووقتها مرت على خاطري مواقف خزنتها ذاكرتي خلتها ستساعدني كثيرا منها: مصراوية (أنا ساب**قا)* *، البراوية (أنا حاليا) ، تباين الردود من حيث الطول ، الابتسامات ،*  *وأشياء أخرى تجول في نفسي حيرتني الكلمات في وصفها 
* *فمن تلك المواقف كونت رؤية خاصة لضيفتنا اليوم : ذكية (وماله)، مثقفة (ميضرش)، جدعة(نادرا) ، فائقة الاحترام (شكرا) ، سريعة البديهة(إلا في الأو**قات اللي بكون صاحية فيها* *)، موهوبة (بل متعددة المواهب )
* *وظننت أنه في لقائي سيغلب طابع الكوميديا (لا تأمل خيرا)على الموضوع وأن أسئلتي التي سأطرحها لابد أن تكون ضاحكة أكتبها بالمقلوب تارة (انا نظري ضعيف آه بس مش حولة يعني )وباللون  الأبيض أخرى وأصل فيها لقمة الاستفزاز(وانا هسكتلك مثلا؟) لتخرج لنا كما  هائلا من الابتسامات  وربما نغرق بسببها في بحر الضحك وهي قادرة على ذلك   لكني آثرت ألا أستعجل (ما* *قلنا براوة)* *وأن أمر على مواضيعها من البداية ومع كل موضوع أقرؤه كنت أبتسم ابتسامة المنتصر(غلباااان ومضحوك عليك ). نور باهت بعقلي يشتد ضوءه مع استمرار قراءتي للمواضيع والمشاركات(آه ..ده نوري ) حتى أني أدحضت نظريات كثيرة تصورتها ولن أتكلم عن ماأعجبني صراحة سأجعلكم تستنتجونه من خلال أسئلتي..(الجدع يستنتج حرف واحد )
*
*
*  *ضيفتي اليوم كبيرة الياكشاوية مهندسة في عمر الزهور مصراوية جدا ووقت اللزوم براوية

* *سارة عادل (تصفي**ق حاد)
*




 *سارة مرحبا بكِ ضيفة هنا وفي كل مكان
لا انا صاحبة مكان هنا وفي اي حتة وفي اي مكان 
* *أولا تهيئي بعقلك وروحك لأسئلتي فلتسكن ملامح وجهك ولتهدأ أسارير نفسك حتى أرى تلك النظرة الخاصة التي لايراها إلا القليلين (أهو)
*
*
* *وإني وإن كنت الأخير زمانه .. لآتٍ بما لم تستطعه الأوائل* *مارأيك في معنى هذا البيت ؟ وكيف تفسرينه شخصيا ؟

..........................

** أبو العلاء المعري ..يا مصيتني 
*


* انا عايشة بالبيت ده ..دي ح**قي**قة
طول الو**قت وانا جوايا ي**قين إني هغير وجه الأرض 
والله ما اعرف إزاي ..بس انا هعمل كده وهتشوفوا هتشوفوا 
تعرف كمان ..انا البيت ده سبب وكستي في حاجات كتير  !!
يعني من زمان وانا بحب اتفذلك يعني
يعني اسيب الإمتحان كله وأحل السؤال البونس الصعب اللي عليه درجات زيادة 
مرة ضيعت محاضرة مراجعة بالكامل عشان بفكر في سؤال صعب* *قاله الدكتور في اول المحاضرة وسؤال مش مهم ..بس عزيزة تربست خلاص وهتتجاب يعني هتتجاب 
وجبتها ..وهجيبها* 

*

* *
* *الأحلام والواقع دربُ طويل وعناء سفر واغتراب . جملة تحوي خمس كلمات رئيسية كيف ترين ارتباطهما بالمعنى السامي " هدف العمر" 


...............................

بفضل أسميه "حلم العمر"
الهدف كلمة حادة ..جامدة.. وأحيانا موجعة
بي**قولها العالم بتوع الإدارة كتير واول ما بتت**قال بحس إني في ماتش كورة 
فيه حد هيكسب وحد هيخسر وهيروح زعلان ..ناهيك عن إني بكره الكورة كمان

مينفعش ن**قول "هدف العمر"
لو هنتكلم عن الإهداف فمفيش للعمر هدف واحد.. فيه مليون هدف
وكل ما تجيب هدف هتدور على اللي بعده واللي بعده ويمكن لما تجيب اللي بعده تنسى اللي* *قبله وتفضل تلهث وراء الأهداف* *قبل ما ينتهي الماتش 
**"الهدف "كلمة مادية أوي بتف**قد الحياة طعامتها ولذاذتها 
إنما الحلم..الله 
حلم العمر ..يا سلام 
الحلم بيغزلك الحياة كلها شال كبييييير مفيش في روعته
حتى العناء والسفر والإغتراب هيدوبوا جوا الشال ده وهيكون شكلهم حلو رغم انهم في الح**قي**قة مؤلمين ..الجميل في الحلم 
إنه مش بينتهي بإنتهاء البني آدم ..ودايما بيكون في حد بعدنا يكمله
جاوبت ولا لسة؟؟
**
* *


*يتبع ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*( البنات ألطف الكائنات ) عبارة مشهورة لكن متى تتبرأ البنت من لطافتها؟

...................

*



*ومراته ت**قول سبعي اللي راااح..هسمعها وافرح 
يب**قى زي ما إحنا شايفين كده البنت ممكن تف**قد لطافتها ..لما تتجرح* 
 *انا بصراحة معرفش هل في* *قاعدة عامة**..بس انا هتكلم عن نفسي 
انا لما بتجرح او حد يمس كرامتي 
بتحول لمخلو**قة انا اصلا معرفهاش..ولا اعرف هي بتعمل إيه
ولا بتعمل كده ليه..وممكن اتصرف تصرف لو حد حلفلي بعد كده 
إن انا اللي عملت ده مصد**قش..عارفة إن ده مش صح بس للأسف مش عارفة اتغير

**

*
* 
*  *الأسرة ودورها الكبير في نمو الذات شيء لاشك فيه لكن من نافسهم في تكوين شخصية سارة ؟

...............................

 أستاذ العربي بتاعي في المدرسة ..والمنتدى..وحد تاني مش عاوزة افتكره 
استاذ العربي بتاعي له النصيب الأكبر ..هذا الرجل خارج من أسطورة
كان ث**قته فيا ملهاش حدود ..انا عش**قت العربي بسببه 
مش هنسى أبدا لما رجلي اتكسرت ول**قيته جالنا البيت وكان بيديني الدروس مع الفصل عشان متفوتنيش ولا حصة ورفض ياخد اي م**قابل مادي 
لما كنت بعمل شئ غلط او اجيب درجة متعجبوش ..نظرته لي بإستياء كانت كافية إني ابكي دون ان**قطاع ..حتى يمد يده إلي بخمسين* *قرشاً وي**قول"خلاص..كفاية عييط زي حريم الجنايز" 
ربنا يمسيك بالخير يا استاذ "محمد مهران"

**

*
* 
**"لأقول لأولادي وأحفادي أنا شاركت في هذا" أهي تلك العبارة سبب حماسك للخير ؟

.....................................


لأ طبعا ..
انا هعلم اولادي يعملوا الخير من غير ما يحكوا عنه لحد إلا للضرورة 
انا اكثر شئ بخاف منه أوي إن عملي يكون فيه شبهة رياء
بفضل احاسب نفسي كتييييير أوي ودايما ضميري يلكزني_يلكزني دي بتاعت ندى_
لو للحظة أعجبت بعمل انا عملته

عمري ماه**قول لأولادي _المحتملين_ إني عملت ده 
لكن سبب حماسي للخير ..انا معرفوش
بس انا بلا**قي نفسي عيني بتدمع غصب عني لما اشوف حد محتاج حاجة 
وبحس إني موجوعة جدا فبعمل اللي ب**قدر عليه..

**

*
  *ثروة هبطت عليكِ من السماء بمعنى أنها لم تكن في الحسبان بماذا  وبمن تفكرين وهي بين يديكِ ؟


......................................

تعرف اناا دائما بسأل نفسي ..الناس اللي معاهم فلوس كتير أوي بيعملوا بيها إيه؟
وأصلا إزاي واحد يعرف ينام وهو معاه فلوس كتير أوي ..رغم إنه متأكد إن في ناس مش لا**قية تاكل..وناس بردانة ومش لا**قية غطاء..وناس مش لا**قية تتعالج
لو ل**قيت ثروة ..هكرسها للتخلص من العشوائيات في مصر 
حتى تنتهي ..فإن انتهت العشوائيات ولم تنتهي الثروة
هبعت البا**قي _إلا 2000 جنيه_ للصومال 
واخد ال2000 جنيه اجيب بيهم كلهم زيوت وكريم وشامبو ومصاصة 
**

*
*
* *سارة بعض الحزن والدموع لايضير فمن يكفكف دموعك ؟

...............................................


* *وكُن من أنت حيث تكون ..
 وأحمل عبء قلبك وحدك .. !!

 لـِ محمود درويش ،،،*

*تعلمت مؤخرا ان أحمل عبــء* *قلبي وحدي
ثم اضفت ما تعلمته لعادة* *قديمة ..
بعد ما كل الناس تنام ..ب**قعد اتكلم انا وربنا 
واعيطله واشتكيله من كل الناس وحتى من نفسي 
والله العظيم بحس إنه بيكلمني وبيطبطب عليا كمان
بعدها بحس إن* *قلبي إتغسل وب**قيت خفيفة زي الفراشة 
تفتكر بعد كده مستاهلة احكي همومي لحتة بشري زيي؟

**



معكِ الآن ( تلات تقلام ) أحمر وأزرق وأسود استخدميهم ومخيلتك مع من تريدين ؟


....................................


هشتري فوقهم اقلام بكل الألوان 
وهكتب على الحيطان والأبواب
يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر
يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر
يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر


*
 * 

 


 كلمات أحب أن تعبري عنها بجمل بسيطة :


  
الطفولة

في القلب مهما كبر العمر.. لما تزعل بسرعة وتعيط بسرعة وبعدين تنسى وتضحك مجرد ما تاخد شوكولاتة تبقى لسة عيل ..لما تخاصم حد واول ما عينك تيجي في عينه تحس ان قلبك بيدق بسرعة وعينك بتسخن وتدمع تبقى لسة عيل..لما تكون بتشتغل ومعاك فلوس وتلاقي نفسك بتنط من الفرحة لما جدتك تديك 20 جنيه تبقى لسة عيل..لما الأطفال ميعرفوش يندهولك غير بإسمك كده حاف من غير عمو ولا طنط تبقى لسة عيل..لما تكون لسة لحد دلوقتي بتقصقص اي قماش لونه عاجبك عشان تعمل بيه فستان للعروسة الباربي بتاعتك تبقى اكيد لسة عيل ..جملة بسيطة اهو 
  
الصداقة
مزقوها

  
مارتن لوثر كينج

كل لما ابص لأوباما اتذكر مارتن لوثر كينج واقول هو ممكن حد حلمه يبقى بالقوة دي؟


  
الصفاء

يعني تمدد على السرير وجنبك كوباية كاكاو وفيروز بتغني وبعدين تروح في النوم ومتحلمش بحاجة خالص 


 *  
 *الألم*
* 
 ألف= أهون عليك؟
لام= ليه كده؟
ميم= مكنش العشم ..


  
ماريه

البنت دي خارقة للطبيعة ..ذكاء بشع..خفة دم مفيش بعد كده..غلاسة منقطعة النظير..سرعة بديهة مثيرة للقلق..وبتلمع أوكر 


  
الصعايدة

انا فيا عرق صعيدي بالمناسبة بس انا مولودة في القاهرة وعشت 11 سنة في الغردقة كلهم هناك صعايدة واغلبهم من قنا فلو هلخص علاقتي مع كل الصعايدة اللي عرفتهم في جملة هقول..دحاحيييييييين حريقة مذاكرة يخرب بيت كده بس انا محبتش حد زيهم خالص ..لأن صعب اصلا الاقي زيهم

  
الجدال
هو العند بس 3D


  
الحياة

هي والموت سواااء ..بل إن في بعض الحياة موت وفي بعض الموت حياة


   
الانترنت

صنم العصر


   
منتدى أبناء مصر

يوتوبيا بتاعتي * 


*

* *أكدي صحة أو خطأ الجمل التالية مع تصحيح الخطأ:


*  
*الحساسية صفة تلازمني أرى فيها الشفافية لكنها مؤلمة في أحيان كثيرة.*
*
(صح)
........................

*   
*حتى لو كنت محقة فأنا من يبدأ بالاعتذار دائما.*
* (خطأ) مبعملش كده غير مع ماما والناس اللي خايفة اخسرهم بس 

...........................

*   
*أنجرف وراء آراء الناس وماألبث أن أغير رأيي.* 
*(خطأ)
انا اخسر ناس* *ا**قدرهم احيانا دفاعا عن موا**قفي حتى لو خطأ ..وحدث بالفعل ومن فترة ليست ببعيدة ..واتمنى نفر**ق بين الدفاع عن المو**قف _ولو خطأ_والتشبث الأعمى بالرأي

...........................


*   
*كلنا فداء للوطن لكن ليس معنى ذلك أن نموت .*
* بل نموت نموت نموت ويحيا الوطن 
وبرغم الجراح والحزن يحيا الوطن
يحيا الوطن
يحيا الوطن

................................

*   
*ربما يكون ذوقي مختلفا عن كثير من الناس لذلك أخجل أن أعبر عنه بصراحة.*
*

غلط غلط غلط..انا أعبر عن رأيي ووصل لأمر بي ان اعتبرني البعض"مدب"
لكن في الضجيج أؤثر الصمت والتر**قب 

.............................


*   
*لايهم إن لم يذكروني بشخصي فأنا أسمى من ذلك.*
* (خطأ)
لا يهم ان يذكروني بشخصي ولا حتى بأفعالي..فعملي لوجه الله ..وأنا من تراب

**

*
*

*   
*عباراتٌ ناقصة أكمليها كما ترين:*



*1- كان من بعض أمنياتي...  لكن... فقد رفضــ .....بسبب....  مع أنـ....*

*2- شكرا.....  فإن .....**  وكما قالوا.....*
 *1- كان من بعض أمنياتي ان آكل مكرونة بالبشاميل اليوم لكن أكلت كوسة ورز فقد رفضــت ماما ان تطبخ مكرونة بالبشاميل بسبب عندي وخلافي معها بشأن احداث بورسعيد مع أنــي معملتش حاجة غير إني صرخت وعيطت ودبدبت برجلي في الأرض بس  .


* *2- شكرا يا مجلسنا العسكري فإن أنانيتكم وغدركم أدى لموت شباب اصغر من فيهم أفضل من أكبر رتبة* *فيكم* *وما زدتمونا إلا عندا وإصرارا  وكما قالوا* *قديما "إيش ياخد الريح مــ البلاط"

**

*
 *عودة لملتقى الصحاب وحديقتنا الزاهية منتدى أبناء مصر*  *بدأتي بسن صغير وقت التباين وعدم اتضاح الرؤية فما هي الفكرة الناضجة التي كونتيها عن المنتديات على مر السنين؟

.................................

أي منتديات؟ انا معرفش غير منتدى ابناء مصر
انا مسجلة في منتديات كتير اوي بس لأسباب محددة ..يعني بعض المنتديات بتتطلب تسجيل عشان تحمل حاجة او ت**قرأ موضوع معين 
لكن انا هنا بيتي ولعلمك هنا احسن من البيت كمان* *قول ليه؟
**ا**قلك ليه..
هنا ت**قدر لما تتخن**ق تطفش 
لكن في البيت مينفعش اطفش ..فيها ر**قاب 

**

*
 *"تمنيت ألا أفعل" متى خرجت من إطار النفس لتردديها بصوت مسموع ؟


ولا مرة..انا بحب ا**قول لعله خير 
لالالا في مرة 
**قلت يا ريتنا ما سلمنا البلد للعسكر
بأعلى صوت وفي الشارع كمان 

................................

* *ماهي قوة خيالك في اكتشاف ماتضمره النفوس؟

كبيرة لحد مخيف ..لدرجة تو**قع الأحداث 
ورغم ذلك اكذب نفسي وافترض حسن النية حد الو**قوع في المصيدة 
هبل ب**قى بعيد عنك* 


*

*

 يتبع

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*
* *برقيات عاجلة لشخصيات في المنتدى أبرقيها هنا كما تحبي

ايمان اخت ضابط شرطة..بحبك فو**ق ما تتصوري


لمسة..بحبك أوووووووي ومش هكلمك خالص


إبن البلد..تموت تموت ويحيا المنتدى 


بوكي كا..نفت**قد نشاطك فلا تحرمينا 



ندى..جنيتي المسحورة ما أروعك 


جيهان محمد علي..مارادونا المنتدى


محمد حسين..ترجع بالسلامة يا مغترب وبراحة عالعيال 


استاذ احمد ناصر..رجل من زمن المستحيلات


عصابة حمادة وتوتو..وحشتونا أووووي


أهلاوي شديد..المنتدى محتاج دوشتك


دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني..يا جبل ما يهزك ريح 

ناريمان..مجموعة بنات جميلات اتضربوا في الخلاط فطلعتي انتي يا ناريمان 


هنوووءة..نسمة هواء لطيفة ور**قي**قة 


زيزو..شكمان المنتدى يا مستر ألترا سنستيف 

الشاطر حسن..ايه الشطارة دي يا ولد 


مصراويةجدا ..بهية البراوية..إوعي تع**قلي وإياكي تكبري 

* *

       انتهت الأسئلة وانتهى اللقاء أظنكم كمثلي لم تتمنوا ذلك ومثلي    وددتم لو يستمر كثيرا فضيفتي جديرة بالاحترام أضاءت روحها نقاءً في كل    إجابة أجبرتني ابتسامات أملٍ كثيرة لعلها على وجوهكم الآن .


       شكرا مصراوية جدا ودعوة صادقة  جزاكِ الله خيرا
وختاما شكرا جزيلا لا نفي معه كرم حضورك ووردا كثيرا لايحاكيه إلا عطر وجودك.

ومع ضيف عزيز آخر ونقاط مضيئة انتظرونا

أستودعكم الله 
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الموضوع ده طويل اوي وانا مش هقراه  :: 

وبعدين في واحدة تسمي نفسها بهية البراوية ؟! *so weird* 

 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> الموضوع ده طويل اوي وانا مش هقراه 
> 
> وبعدين في واحدة تسمي نفسها بهية البراوية ؟! *so weird*


  ::  موضوع تعبني بجد بس بهية تستاهل لما تعرفيها هتحسي قد ايه هي عظيمة
أجبلك عصير ولب تتسلي وانتي بتقري ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هههههههههههه
إيه يا عم الشاطر حسن الموضوع ده
لااااااااااااااااااا
بجد الحلقة دى جميلة قوى
طبعا علشان حجة سارة ربنا يطول لنا ف عمرها ما خيبتش ظنى فى إنى ح أفطس م الضحك على خفة دمها وتعليقاها الظريفة
والله زعلت إن الموضوع خلص
صحيح فضلت أقرأه فى نص ساعة
 :: 
بس والله كان وقت جميل جدا
تسلم على الموضوع وفكرته وطريقة عرضه
أسئلتك جميلة جدا وفى منتهى الذكاء
واضح إنك بتذاكر الشخصية كويس قوى قبل ما تستضيفها
كل الشكر لا يكفي
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

العواف يا سارة يا ثورجية
إيه الكلام الواعر ده يا مصراوية يا بهية يا أم طرحة وجلابية
 :: 
على رأى عبدالوارث عسر الله يرحمه
الجماعة المتعلمين دول بيجولوا كلام واعر بيمس القلب
.....
عارفة يا سارة
طول ما مصر فيها بنات زيك وشباب زى اللى فى التحرير
عمرى ما ح أقلق أبدا على البلد دى
لو شفتى نظرات الشماتة اللى زملائى فى العمل قابلونى بها بعد ما العصيان المدنى فشل
ح تستغربى إزاى كنت بأضحك من قلبى وأتريق عليهم وأقول لهم صحيح العصيان المدنى فشل فى المصالح وفى الشوارع
لكن نجح فى الجامعات والكليات
وده شيء طبيعى لإن الشباب ده هم من صنعوا الثورة
وده مؤشر رائع بالنسبة لى
لإن الأمل دائما فى الشباب
وكل الأجيال اللى شبعت مبارك والسادات المفروض يشوفوا لهم حتة ناشفة يقعدوا فيها
علشان بجد مصر دى مش ح يغيرها إلا الشباب الجديد اللى زى الفل ده
أنا إستمتعت جدا بالحلقة دى يا سارة
وكنت متوقع لها النجاح
ولم يخب ظنى
شكرا لك على مجاملتك اللطيفة 
وإن شاء الله يا سارة الثورة ح تنجح والمجلس السمكرى ده ح يتحاسب على كل جرائمه
وبكرة أفكرك
سلامى إلى والدتك الفاضلة
وإلى مارية البرجوازية
ولك منى ألفين سلام وتحية
زيت الدرة كريستال
 :: 
 :f2: 
 :f2: 
 :f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

متشكر لدعوتك الرقيقه الشاطر حسن وموضوعك الرائع .. 
وبعد ماشفت الحلقه عايز اطمن عليك وعلي ثباتك الانفعالي ..(يارب يكون بخير)  :: 
_________________ 
ساره عادل .. 
انتي عليكي عفريت اسمه يسقط حكم العسكر 
ماله العسكر
ماهو زي الفل اهوه والرغيف كبير والمواصلات فاضيه والناس بقت بتروح الماتشات مابتموتش اهوه
بقالنا سنه بحالها مشغلين الدوري .. هتيجي في ماتش واحد وتمسكي فيه
والغاز اللي عليه ازمه ...اهو بيترش في التحرير ومحمد محمود بالجمله .. الناس بس تاخد الانابيب والخراطيم وتملي بعد العصريه 
انما احنا اللي فراعنه صحيح
....
وشكرا بالمناسبه علي الدعوه
ومتخافيش علي العيال :D

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ايه المواضيع الحلوة دى 
بجد موضوع رائع جدا جدا
واضح انك موهوب فى المواضيع الحوارية يا شاطر حسن  :: 

اسمحولى بس اقراه على رواقة لانه طويل بعض الشئ ومحتاج تركيز 
بس المداخلة دى مخصوص عشان اسأل الانسة ساره على حاجة كدا



> *جيهان محمد علي..مارادونا المنتدى*


ماردونا لاعب كرة قدم ..صح كدا ؟؟ طيب ايه معالمه يعنى هههههههه عشان انا خايبة جدا فى حكاية الكورة دى وعاوزة اعرف انا شبهة فى أيه بالظبط ؟؟  ::

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> .....
> عارفة يا سارة
> طول ما مصر فيها بنات زيك وشباب زى اللى فى التحرير
> عمرى ما ح أقلق أبدا على البلد دى
> لو شفتى نظرات الشماتة اللى زملائى فى العمل قابلونى بها بعد ما العصيان المدنى فشل
> ح تستغربى إزاى كنت بأضحك من قلبى وأتريق عليهم وأقول لهم صحيح العصيان المدنى فشل فى المصالح وفى الشوارع
> لكن نجح فى الجامعات والكليات
> وده شيء طبيعى لإن الشباب ده هم من صنعوا الثورة
> وده مؤشر رائع بالنسبة لى
> ...


احمد ناصر
اقلك علي اجمل جمله قيلت في هذا الصدد :

لو سمع هذا الجيل كلام الجيل الذي قبله  .. لما قام اصلا بالثوره

حازم ابو اسماعيل

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

ماردونا :

اعظم لاعب في تاريخ كره القدم 

معقول ياجيهان متعرفيش حاجه عن الكوره
ياااه

الثوره مغيرتش حاجه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ماردونا :
> 
> اعظم لاعب في تاريخ كره القدم 
> 
> معقول ياجيهان متعرفيش حاجه عن الكوره
> ياااه
> 
> الثوره مغيرتش حاجه


لا يا محمد انا عارفة طبعا انه لاعب كورة بس استغربت انى شبهه  :: 
بس اهى حاجة كويسة وخلاص ..بشكرك يا ساره على التشبيه المختلف  :: 

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

يا خبر 
دى حلقة بهية البراوية مرة واحدة !!!  :: 
الصراحة يعنى ..الحلقة مافيهاش اى براوية ..
انما فيها براءة كاملة وانسان جدا جدا
لا براءتين واتنين انسان 
سارة ..وانت يا حسن
انا مش عايزة أحبطكم يا جماعة لما أقول انى طبعا متوقعة الكلام 
من شخصية " ..........." زى دى هههههههههه
طول عمرها كدا الحقيقة 
كان عندى أمل انها تتغير 
بس للأسف لم يحدث
والأيام اثبتت ان هى دى 
هى دى بـــ .............
هى دى سارة 
البنت الجدعة ..ام دم خفيف ..اللذيذة ..الحساسة والرقيقة ..واللوذعية الذكية
والمجنونة
وحاجات تانية مش عايزة أقول عليها 
علشان نعرف نكلمها بس 


سارة انتى عارفة انا بحبك اد ايه
بينى وبينك خيط رفيع انا مش عرفاه
بس بحس انه بيلاقينا وبيخلينا نفهم بعض وأكتر 
بفتقدك كتير لما بتغيبى ..ودايما عندى الأمل انك هترجعى 
ربنا يبارك فيك وتحققى احلامك 
على رأسها انك تكونى انتى دايما .. نفسك
وبعدين تكونى مهندسة اد الدنيا 

أما انت بقى الشاطر حسن 
فلقد تفوقت على نفسك يا فتى 
أسألتك مبهرة ..وموفقة جدا
وحساسة كأعماقك الرهيفة وذائقتك الرائعة 

الحقيقة الأسئلة متركبة على سارة لدرجة انى حطيت نفسى فى موقع اجابة 
فامعرفتش اجاوب الإجابات الجميلة دى 

حلقة ممتعة 
وبالعكس انتهت سريعا

واجمل شىء انها نزلت فى عيد الحب

وعلى المحبة دائما متجمعين 

 :f:  .. :f:

----------


## فراشة

*الشاطر حسن

حقيقي موضوع جااااااااااااااامد

وضيفة ولا أروع

أسلوبك الحواري ومقدمتك للضيف تدل على موهبة صحفية كبيرة

أما سارة أول مرة أعرف ان هي نفسها بهية البراوية

هههههههه ليه يابنتي كدا ماكنتي مصراوية 

على العموم مصر هي بهية بنت البلد الصعيدية الجدعه

ماقدرتش أخرج إلا لما أقرأ الموضوع كله

واستمتعت بكل سؤال واجابة 

من خفة ظل وثقافة وردود في منتهى العمق والذكاء

حقيقي باشكركم على الوقت الممتع دا

تحياااااااااااتي


*

----------


## drmustafa

حلقة جميلة جدا 
شاطر حسن أسئلة ذكية 

ومصراوية او بهية او سارة اجابتها فيها حكمة تبرق وسط خفة الدم 
أمتعتمونا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الموضوع ده جميل أوي انا قرأته 3 مرات 
لأ جامد أوي بجد
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> موضوع تعبني بجد بس بهية تستاهل لما تعرفيها هتحسي قد ايه هي عظيمة
> أجبلك عصير ولب تتسلي وانتي بتقري


اه لو سمحت وزبادو بالخوخ كمان  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هههههههههههه
> إيه يا عم الشاطر حسن الموضوع ده
> لااااااااااااااااااا
> بجد الحلقة دى جميلة قوى
> طبعا علشان حجة سارة ربنا يطول لنا ف عمرها ما خيبتش ظنى فى إنى ح أفطس م الضحك على خفة دمها وتعليقاها الظريفة
> والله زعلت إن الموضوع خلص
> صحيح فضلت أقرأه فى نص ساعة
> 
> بس والله كان وقت جميل جدا
> ...


رجاء لو سمحتم 


 لو سمحتم 
ركزوا مع الضيف وصاحب الموضوع حطوه جنب الحيط  :: 

اه هو تعب وفضل يدور ورا العضو لحد ما جاب قراره لكن ده مش مبرر انكم تشكروه كده وتقولوله كلام جميل هو يستاهله 
وانا قاعدة ..ركزوا معايا كده وعلاء الدين دوره انتهى عند آخر سؤال 

وده قرار نهائي وامر واجب النفاذ

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## نوورا

*أستاذ  الشاطر حسن

انا عرفت لقب الشاطر جاى منين
بجد حلقة زى السكر صحيح اتأخرت بسببها عن الشغل
بس لازم اعبر اسئلة ممتازة وحوار شيق واسلوب جميل
اما بقى بهية البراوية
هية البنت الحلوة المصراوية بكل خفة دمها واصالة فكرها
انا هارجع تانى بس لو أتخصم منى مليم هازعل قوى
منورين المنطقة


صورتى قبل الغسيل
صباح الموضوعات الحلوة*

----------


## فاضــل

مررت لإلقاء تحية بريئة تعادل براءة الضيفة و شكر خالص يماثل إخلاص المضيف

سارة لا تحتاج لوقت و لا لجهد لتعرفها فبينها و بين نفسها اتساق و صداقة تجعلها مليئة بالأمان النفسي و تطابق المظهر مع الجوهر 

احساس الأمان النفسي هو الذي يشيع البهجة و البراءة على قسماتها و على لسانها و يملأ قلبها بالطاقة و ليس محاولة مداراة الم أو اكتئاب

امنيتي لسارة أن تحافظ على هذا الإحساس فهو الذي يستطيع أن يحافظ على القلب شابا حتى مع تقدم العمر 

و هو الذي يستطيع أن يمكنها من الحفاظ على الأحباب حتى لو حدثت منهم جفوة أو تقصير 

أمتعتمونا و اضحكتمونا و ابهجتمونا .. اسعد الله قلوبكم و ملأ ايامكم فرحا و سرورا و حبورا

و شكرا للشاطر حسن شكرا جزيلا .. فهو فعلا شاطر .. و حسن .. و زيادة على ذلك فهو منقّب ماهر عن الجواهر الثمينة التي لا يعرف مكانها إلا من يستطيع الوصول إلى الأعماق

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



ايه بس الحاجات الحلوة ديه...الشاطر حس كل مرة بتتفوق على نفسك اكتر واكتر ما شاء الله
حوار ممتع واسئلتك ذكية بجد...بتشوقنا كل مرة للضيف اللي بعده علشان نشوف تنقلات اسلوب الحوار اللي بتتحرك فيها بسلاسة من ضيف للتاني



مصراوية ..مش عارفة ليه مش واخدة لسه على بهية ديه  :3: 
اقولك هقول سارة وخلاص علشان مش يكون فيه لخبطة  :: 

بجد عندك تلقائية ما شاء الله عليها ربنا يبارك لك 
حوارك ممتع وبيمشي لوحده كده ههههههههه يعني مش تحسي بأي تعقيدات وكلكعات برافو عليكي فعلا

نشاطي انا مش لاقياه فعلاً يا سارة والله ونفسي الاقيه علشان ارجع له بس هنقول ايه..ربنا كريم

بجد استمتعت بحوارك ربنا يديم عليكي الروح الجميلة

دمتم بكل خير
في رعايةالله،،،

----------


## ابن البلد

اهم حاجه أنا جيت أتأكد بس أن اسمي مش مكتوب ههههههههههههههه
وراجع لكم تاني مع الاخت مصراوية البراوية هههههههههههه

يا زين ما ختارت يا حسن
 :f2: 


أنا جاي تاني أوعوا تمشوا 
 :Cool:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الموضوع ده جميل أوي عملتوه إزاي ؟
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> هههههههههههه
> إيه يا عم الشاطر حسن الموضوع ده
> لااااااااااااااااااا
> بجد الحلقة دى جميلة قوى
> طبعا علشان حجة سارة ربنا يطول لنا ف عمرها ما خيبتش ظنى فى إنى ح أفطس م الضحك على خفة دمها وتعليقاها الظريفة
> والله زعلت إن الموضوع خلص
> صحيح فضلت أقرأه فى نص ساعة
> 
> بس والله كان وقت جميل جدا
> ...


 *الشكر لك ياباشمهندس والله أسعدني جدا رأيك وأكيد حضرتك لاحظت التعب الرهيب والرعب اللي حصلي قدام الحجة سارة كنت أسألها سؤال وأستنى لما تشحن بطارية السماعة أو تلمع النضارة أو تعدل طقم سنانها ومرة تطلب شاي وبعدين تفتكر الضغط ومرة قهوة وتقول لأ علشان القلب يووووه كانت حيرة بس الحمدلله عدت على خير.
وعلى فكرة ياأبولبنى هبدأ أذاكر شخصية الضيف الجاي وياريت لو تديني درس خصوصي.
كل الشكر ياغالي وجزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> متشكر لدعوتك الرقيقه الشاطر حسن وموضوعك الرائع .. 
> وبعد ماشفت الحلقه عايز اطمن عليك وعلي ثباتك الانفعالي ..(يارب يكون بخير) 
> _________________ 
> ساره عادل .. 
> انتي عليكي عفريت اسمه يسقط حكم العسكر 
> ماله العسكر
> ماهو زي الفل اهوه والرغيف كبير والمواصلات فاضيه والناس بقت بتروح الماتشات مابتموتش اهوه
> بقالنا سنه بحالها مشغلين الدوري .. هتيجي في ماتش واحد وتمسكي فيه
> والغاز اللي عليه ازمه ...اهو بيترش في التحرير ومحمد محمود بالجمله .. الناس بس تاخد الانابيب والخراطيم وتملي بعد العصريه 
> ...


أ*ستاذي الغالي أولا أشكر لك مروك العطر وأشكر لك ثانيا تقديرك لموقفي وسؤالك عن ثباتي الانفعالي اللي مش عارف لغاية دلوقتي هو راح فين 
نورت الموضوع يادكتور وابقى خلي بالك من العيال***
شرف الوجود عزيزي نال مني كثيرا فأشرقت نفسي شكرا لك

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> ايه المواضيع الحلوة دى 
> بجد موضوع رائع جدا جدا
> واضح انك موهوب فى المواضيع الحوارية يا شاطر حسن 
> 
> اسمحولى بس اقراه على رواقة لانه طويل بعض الشئ ومحتاج تركيز 
> بس المداخلة دى مخصوص عشان اسأل الانسة ساره على حاجة كدا
> 
> 
> ماردونا لاعب كرة قدم ..صح كدا ؟؟ طيب ايه معالمه يعنى هههههههه عشان انا خايبة جدا فى حكاية الكورة دى وعاوزة اعرف انا شبهة فى أيه بالظبط ؟؟


*وايه الحضور الرائع ده بجد أنا مبسوط وفي ذاكرتي دي تاني مرة أتشرف بردك وبقول في نفسي الأستاذة جيهان لازم تكون ضيفتي يوم من الأيام بإذن الله
أشكرك بشدة وبالمناسبة أنا شايفك ميسي مش ماردونا وكل واحد ليه وجهة نظر
هذه الصفحة شهدت نور زائرة أضاءتها وأسعدت ساكنيها
كل الشكر والتقدير*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> يا خبر 
> دى حلقة بهية البراوية مرة واحدة !!! 
> الصراحة يعنى ..الحلقة مافيهاش اى براوية ..
> انما فيها براءة كاملة وانسان جدا جدا
> لا براءتين واتنين انسان 
> سارة ..وانت يا حسن
> انا مش عايزة أحبطكم يا جماعة لما أقول انى طبعا متوقعة الكلام 
> من شخصية " ..........." زى دى هههههههههه
> طول عمرها كدا الحقيقة 
> ...


 *شوفتي ازاي ياأم آدم طلعت انسانة بريئة مش براوية ولو تلاحظي اجابتها في وصفها لمارية هنا كان الاسقاط كله* *
ربنا يحفظك وعائلتك الكريمة ومايحرمنا من وجودك المطمئن وقلمك الراقي وروحك النقية
هناك لحظات نتمنى ألا تنتهي وإن انتهت لانحزن بل نثابر حتى نزداد أملا أن تعود ومنها لحظات وجودك جزاكِ الله خيرا*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *الشاطر حسن
> 
> حقيقي موضوع جااااااااااااااامد
> 
> وضيفة ولا أروع
> 
> أسلوبك الحواري ومقدمتك للضيف تدل على موهبة صحفية كبيرة
> 
> أما سارة أول مرة أعرف ان هي نفسها بهية البراوية
> ...


*وحقا أنا أشكركِ على تواجدكِ الذي نتمناه دائما 
وبعدين هطبع الرد ده وأروح بقى لأي جريدة وأطلب يعينوني فورا* *
هو الفراش ده يعني ايه
غير ورد دبت الروح فيه 
وطار
والورد ده أصله ايه
غير فراش مستني يطير 
بيوزع عبيره
 طول فترة الانتظار
الشكر لن ينتهي فراشة جزاكِ الله خيرا*

----------


## الشحرورة

*اه منك ومن صبرك يا مصراوية
اتحملتى وبقيتى بهية
وانتى يا قمر عنوان
الأبتسامة والضحكة دية
باشوف حروفك اقول دى هية
وبراعم الفرح تطرح جناين
الناحية دية ودية
باتمنالك حياه حلوة 
وتبقى دايما متهنية
يا بهية المصراوية

زى ما توقعتك يا قمر اجمل حكاية انك
جدعة وتلقائية

وأخى الشاطر حسن
محيرنى معرفش ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وكأنى من زمان أعرفه
والكلام بيقول ياللا يا شحرورة
اسأليه
لكن الشطارة دى لايقة عليه
شكرا للدعوة يا أخى ودايما شاطر
وموضوعات جميلة 
بس قولى أنت مين ؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههه

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *[COLOR=Red]/COLOR]
> 
> على العموم مصر هي بهية بنت البلد الصعيدية الجدعه
> 
> تحياااااااااااتي
> 
> 
> *


 *اهلا يا فراشة

أزيك وحشتينا منورة المنتدى

بس يعنى مفيش بنت بلد وجدعة 
الا الصعيدية المصراوية
وليه مالها البنت الجدعة البحراوية
الشاطرة السواحلية
تلاقيها فى كل زنقة
تمد ايدها جد مش مجاملة
ناصحة وتفهمها وهية وطايرة
وتكبر قبل الأوان
صابرة فى كل وقت وأدان
مليانه حب وحنان
وعدوك ساعة الجنان
تلاقيها قوية بس مش مفترية
يا سلام لو تيجى اسكندرية
كنا خدناكى على البحر حبة
واتمشينا ساعة العصارى بالمحبة
نأكلوكى جمبرى وفريسكا 
ونزوركى الأنفوشى 
والعطارين وكوم الدكة
ونرجعوكى بحنية ومودة
ايه رأيك بقى فى البنت الأسكندرانية
المهم كلنا مصراوية

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
باهزر يا قمر
 حبيت ارحب برجوعك ووجودك الطيب الجميل
اصل الهوا الاسكندرانى كريم مش بخيل
ونسمة عطرة لكل موضوعاتك الجميلة
وبنصبحوا على الصعايدة الحلوين

ودى وتقديرى
*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> حلقة جميلة جدا 
> شاطر حسن أسئلة ذكية 
> 
> ومصراوية او بهية او سارة اجابتها فيها حكمة تبرق وسط خفة الدم 
> أمتعتمونا بارك الله فيكم


 *ياسلام لما تزورك ابتسامة وتسيب على وشك علامة باينة حتى وانتا مخبي روحك باينة في ضِلك وف كلامك وسط بوحك 
ياسلام ييجي من فين الكلام والابتسام شاغل خيالك قاعد قبالك من يوم ماشرف عندنا 
كان الشرف في وجودك يادكتور أترقبه دائما مع باقة ابتسامات
تقدير لاينتهي*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> الموضوع ده جميل أوي انا قرأته 3 مرات 
> لأ جامد أوي بجد


 *لأياختي ضيفة غلسة وبتلعب في الرمل زي توقيعها لكن ممكن تقولي المضيف الله يرحمه كان كويس ومش عارف ليه متهيألي اداها عروسة باربي ومصاصة علشان تكمل الحوار*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> رجاء لو سمحتم 
> 
> 
>  لو سمحتم 
> ركزوا مع الضيف وصاحب الموضوع حطوه جنب الحيط 
> 
> اه هو تعب وفضل يدور ورا العضو لحد ما جاب قراره لكن ده مش مبرر انكم تشكروه كده وتقولوله كلام جميل هو يستاهله 
> وانا قاعدة ..ركزوا معايا كده وعلاء الدين دوره انتهى عند آخر سؤال 
> 
> وده قرار نهائي وامر واجب النفاذ


*وأهون عليكي ياسارة بعد ماأفنيت عمري في الحوار واستحملت كتير وكل مرة كنت أقول معلش يا علي بابا سارة تستاهل كل خير أي نعم براوية حبتين بس مايضرش ولكن كما قال المثل ياخبر النهاردة بفلوس بكرة ينزل عليه أوكازيون وكما قال الشاعر بص في المراية وقولي انتا مين  السندباد حسن ولا علاء الدين 
ماعلينا المهم انتي رجلك اتكسرت زمان ازاي ؟
*

----------


## angel

> انا لما بتجرح او حد يمس كرامتي 
> بتحول لمخلوقة انا اصلا معرفهاش..ولا اعرف هي بتعمل إيه
>  ولا بتعمل كده ليه..وممكن اتصرف تصرف لو حد حلفلي بعد كده 
> إن انا اللي عملت ده مصدقش..عارفة إن ده مش صح بس للأسف مش عارفة اتغير


انا كنت فاكرة انك بتتكلمي عني بس الظاهر ان كل البنات كده




> تعلمت مؤخرا ان أحمل عبــء قلبي وحدي
>  ثم اضفت ما تعلمته لعادة قديمة ..
>  بعد ما كل الناس تنام ..بقعد اتكلم انا وربنا 
> واعيطله واشتكيله من كل الناس وحتى من نفسي


أجمل درس ممكن يتعلمه الانسان برافو عليكي





> الألم
> 
> 
> 
> ألف= أهون عليك؟
>  لام= ليه كده
>  ميم= مكنش العشم .


بصراحة الكلام كله عجبني وحكاية الألم دي عجبتني قوي عشان اول ما حد بيسبب لنا الم بنسأله "أهون عليك" وبعد شوية بنسال نفسنا "ليه كده" وبعد ما نعدي المرحلة بنقول "مكنش العشم".

محاور جميل يعرف كيف يدخل في اعماق ضيفه
وضيفة حبوبة وصريحة وقلبها ابيض

مقابلة رائعة احييك الشاطر حسن على اختيارك لضيوفك.

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *أستاذ  الشاطر حسن
> 
> انا عرفت لقب الشاطر جاى منين
> بجد حلقة زى السكر صحيح اتأخرت بسببها عن الشغل
> بس لازم اعبر اسئلة ممتازة وحوار شيق واسلوب جميل
> اما بقى بهية البراوية
> هية البنت الحلوة المصراوية بكل خفة دمها واصالة فكرها
> انا هارجع تانى بس لو أتخصم منى مليم هازعل قوى
> منورين المنطقة
> ...


*مش عارف ليه مش لايقة كلمة أستاذ على الشاطر حسن 
المنطقة منورة بأصحابها وبعدين أنا نصحت وبشدة بهية ان الموضوع ينزل بعد ماترجعي من الشغل حلفت ألف يمين ان الموضوع ينزل في الوقت اللي يعطلك ويخصموا منك علشان تثبتلك انها براوية
وأنا طبعا مقدرش أقف قدامها بس ولايهمك أجبلك بدل الخصم أنبوبة
نورا وحروف من أصل النور وروح مضيئة مشرقة . جئتِ وابتسامات مافارقتنا جزاكِ الله خيرا*

----------


## nariman

الواحد يغيب يومين ييجي يلاقي الدنيا اتقلبت كده
جرى ايه يا بهية ..ده ماكنش موضوع يا بنتي 
 :: 

مش عارفة أقولك ايه حقيقي

يمكن دي تعبر أحسن


معلش هي لسه طالعة من الخلاط.. انتي عارفة بقى  :: 


دايما بتبهرنا يا شاطر حسن.. واعتقد لسه عندك كتير 
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> مررت لإلقاء تحية بريئة تعادل براءة الضيفة و شكر خالص يماثل إخلاص المضيف
> 
> سارة لا تحتاج لوقت و لا لجهد لتعرفها فبينها و بين نفسها اتساق و صداقة تجعلها مليئة بالأمان النفسي و تطابق المظهر مع الجوهر 
> 
> احساس الأمان النفسي هو الذي يشيع البهجة و البراءة على قسماتها و على لسانها و يملأ قلبها بالطاقة و ليس محاولة مداراة الم أو اكتئاب
> 
> امنيتي لسارة أن تحافظ على هذا الإحساس فهو الذي يستطيع أن يحافظ على القلب شابا حتى مع تقدم العمر 
> 
> و هو الذي يستطيع أن يمكنها من الحفاظ على الأحباب حتى لو حدثت منهم جفوة أو تقصير 
> ...


*تعرف ياأستاذ فاضل ليه يومين وانتا على بالي كل ماأدخل موضوع ألاقي رابط لأحد موضوعاتك وأفضل أقرا وأقول في بالي ماشاء الله تبارك الله ده انسان ولا برنامج كمبيوتر من كتر العقل وتنظيم الأفكار بارك الله لك والمهم النهاردة احترت أكتب موضوع عنوانه فاضل وقد ايه بتربكني موضوعاتك وبعدين هبقى أحكيلك على الربكة دي ولا أرد على أسئلتك في أكتر من موضوع لكن كالعادة لم أفعل هذا ولاذاك لكن الموضوع في بالي مش علشان أكتب يعني ولاحاجة لأ علشان أعبرعن اللي جوايا وتحللني بشكل علمي وتنير الطريق أمامي ومش عارف ليه صورتك الرمزية مثيرة للتفكير لسه بفكر فيها المهم وماتقولش كلامي مبالغ فيه لأني نقطة كنت عايز أكلمك فيها برضه الواحد بيكتب من اللي حاسه وبس أنا مالي أنا بسيب ايدي وهي بتكتب
ماعلينا المهم
أستاذي أفتخر بوجودك وملامسة غلافي الجوي فكرا وروحا فلك مكان محفوظ لاينازعك فيه أحد في القلب والعقل ويكفي أن أقول أحبك في الله أخي العزيز
جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> 
> ايه بس الحاجات الحلوة ديه...الشاطر حس كل مرة بتتفوق على نفسك اكتر واكتر ما شاء الله
> حوار ممتع واسئلتك ذكية بجد...بتشوقنا كل مرة للضيف اللي بعده علشان نشوف تنقلات اسلوب الحوار اللي بتتحرك فيها بسلاسة من ضيف للتاني
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*تتصور ياباشمهندسة لغاية دلوقتي معرفش أعمل الاقتباس المتعدد مع اني قريت عنه كتير ههههههههههه تحسي كده انه كارهني مثلا وأنا بالعند مش عايز أعرفه ده حتى بايخ هههههههه
المهم ياستي على ضفاف النيل لم يفد أحدا بقدري فلا نألف جدا حتى نفهم بعضنا بشده فنقدر ونعذر لكني بصدق هذه الأيام أقرأ لقاءات خطتيها وخططتي لها كانت غاية الروعة
لذلك إن مررت بجانب الصواب فهو بفضل الله ثم فضلكم وإن جنحت فهذا دأبي دائما 
رقيقة روحك ونقية متأكد من ذلك فبارك الله لكِ وجزاكِ خيرا*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> اهم حاجه أنا جيت أتأكد بس أن اسمي مش مكتوب ههههههههههههههه
> وراجع لكم تاني مع الاخت مصراوية البراوية هههههههههههه
> 
> يا زين ما ختارت يا حسن
> 
> 
> 
> أنا جاي تاني أوعوا تمشوا


*أكيد اسمك مكتوب أنا بصراحة نصحت البراوية كتير وتعبت وأنا بقولها إلا ابن البلد ده هاكر معتمد وهيخربلك اللاب توب بتاعك لكنها أصرت ذنبها على جنبها بقى 
طبعا هتييجي تاني بعد سنة وهتحجج بالزحمة*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> الموضوع ده جميل أوي عملتوه إزاي ؟


 *بصي ياستي بعد ماتغلي الميه حطي السكر معلقة معلقة لو حطتيه مرة واحدة هيفرول منك ومتنسيش تغطي الحلة 

مسمعتيش مش أم اسماعيل رجعت ههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *اه منك ومن صبرك يا مصراوية
> اتحملتى وبقيتى بهية
> وانتى يا قمر عنوان
> الأبتسامة والضحكة دية
> باشوف حروفك اقول دى هية
> وبراعم الفرح تطرح جناين
> الناحية دية ودية
> باتمنالك حياه حلوة 
> وتبقى دايما متهنية
> ...


*هههههههههه والله ماعرفت أرد ازاي لو بهزار يعني بتوهك وهتشكي فيا أكتر ولو بجد هتشكي أكترين وكأني بدافع عن نفسي لكن بتمنى ان اللي في بالك يكون حاجة كويسة جدا ويبقى أنا الكسبان
برضه انتي ياشحرورة من الناس اللي زعلان منها بتغيبي كتير مش عارف ليه أنا هجرب موضوع الخصم ده 

شفتي قبل كدة على الشجر اللي قبالك 
بعض اليمام 
أنا مش منهم
 انا يمكن بروح عندهم
معاهم بيحلالي الكلام
شفتي الورد اللي تحت الشجر 
عمري مامريت جنبهم
يمكن لهم ببعت سلام مع اليمام
ويمكن عمري ماشفت حاجة 
يمكن في بعض أحلامي زرتهم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الموضوع ده جميل أوي انا قرأته 3 مرات 
> لأ جامد أوي بجد


يا صبر أيوب
تقريبا كده الموضوع ده حأقوم بنقله إلى قاعة فك التكشيرة
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> العواف يا سارة يا ثورجية
> إيه الكلام الواعر ده يا مصراوية يا بهية يا أم طرحة وجلابية
> 
> 
> *العواف عليك يا سي الأستاذ باشمهندز إحمد* 
> على رأى عبدالوارث عسر الله يرحمه
> الجماعة المتعلمين دول بيجولوا كلام واعر بيمس القلب
> *اه مش ده الفيلم اللي فاتن حمامة بتكاكي فيه طول الفيلم؟ عارفاه* 
> .....
> ...


نورتنا يا كابير  ::  :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> انا كنت فاكرة انك بتتكلمي عني بس الظاهر ان كل البنات كده
> 
> 
> 
> أجمل درس ممكن يتعلمه الانسان برافو عليكي
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ياألف مرحبا بأنجل منورة والله
شكرا لحضورك الراقي جزاكِ الله خيرا
طبعا ضيفتي برغم صغر سنها لكنها حكيمة جدا بارك الله فيها وأكثر من أمثالها
تقدير لاينتهي*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> مررت لإلقاء تحية بريئة تعادل براءة الضيفة و شكر خالص يماثل إخلاص المضيف


انا حبيت اقتبس دى من رد استاذ فاضل لانى فعلا مش هعرف اكتب احسن منها جمله 
تسجيل حصور للمتابعه والرد ان شاء لله بس لما اخلص من قرايه كلام ساره الكتير ده  ::

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> [CENTER]
> 
> *
> * *برقيات عاجلة لشخصيات في المنتدى أبرقيها هنا كما تحبي
> 
> ايمان اخت ضابط شرطة..بحبك فو**ق ما تتصوري
> 
> 
> لمسة..بحبك أوووووووي ومش هكلمك خالص
> ...


ههههههههه ومفيش رسالة ل عادل الشرقاوي
طب حتى ولو فلول  ::  ابعتى حتى ايموشن حتى ولو ده  ::

----------


## عصام كابو

*تسجيل حضور لغاية ما اقرأ الموضوع و ارجع تاني*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> الواحد يغيب يومين ييجي يلاقي الدنيا اتقلبت كده
> جرى ايه يا بهية ..ده ماكنش موضوع يا بنتي 
> 
> 
> مش عارفة أقولك ايه حقيقي
> 
> يمكن دي تعبر أحسن
> 
> 
> ...


*ناريمان هكذا أنت تمرين والزهور فأحتار من صاحبة العطر منكن 
تقدير لاينتهي وإن زاحم شكري المكان*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> انا حبيت اقتبس دى من رد استاذ فاضل لانى فعلا مش هعرف اكتب احسن منها جمله 
> تسجيل حصور للمتابعه والرد ان شاء لله بس لما اخلص من قرايه كلام ساره الكتير ده


 *وحبيت أقتبس من كلامي السابق : تسعد الجميع بحضورك يازيزو فبارك الله لك وجزاك سعادة الدارين 
ننتظرك*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> ههههههههه ومفيش رسالة ل عادل الشرقاوي
> طب حتى ولو فلول  ابعتى حتى ايموشن حتى ولو ده


 *رسالة لعادل الشرقاوي
نحبك في الله
شرفت المكان أخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *تسجيل حضور لغاية ما اقرأ الموضوع و ارجع تاني*


 *بالأمس قال مقدم برنامج لمضيفه "شكرا مؤقتا" ولم ترق لي الجملة لذلك شكرا كثيرا وننتظرك بشكر أكثر
جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الموضوع ده طويل اوي وانا مش هقراه 
> 
> وبعدين في واحدة تسمي نفسها بهية البراوية ؟! *so weird*


*الأخ الفاضل الشاطر حسن*

*هو بالفعل موضوع طويل قوي* 
* بس أنا جيت على نفسي و إستمتعت جداً بقراءته و إعتبرتك من الأحرار كونك قدرت تكمله لغاية الآخر*
*يارااااااجل - في حد يعمل موضوع جميل قوي كدا مع واحده مسميه نفسها بهية البراوية؟*
*شكراً لكما على هذا الوقت الممتع الذي قضيته هنا*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*الرقيقه دائما 

مصراوية جدا 

انا حقيقى مش عجبنى بهيه البروية 

ومش حاقولك يا بهية 

وحتفضلى بالنسبة لى مصراوية الشقية الجميله 

اللى عشنا شقاوتها 

وتنطيطها فى المنتدى 

ومشاغباتها و و و و و و و مصيبها 

كبيرة اليكشاية المسجلة رسميا للرائعة مصراوية 

واسمحيلى انى اقف فى الميدان واصرخ باعلى صوتى 

تسقط تسقط تسقط بهية البراوية 

تحيا تحيا تحيا مصراوية


لك منى دائما خالص تقديرى واحترامى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اخى العزيز 
الشاطر حسن 

ارق تحياتى لك 

تحية تقدير لموضوعك الرائع 

وحوارك المميز

ونشاطك الملحوظ

واختيارك المميز لاعضاءك واسئلتك 

لك منى خالص التقدير والاحترام 
*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *الأخ الفاضل الشاطر حسن*
> 
> *هو بالفعل موضوع طويل قوي* 
> * بس أنا جيت على نفسي و إستمتعت جداً بقراءته و إعتبرتك من الأحرار كونك قدرت تكمله لغاية الآخر*
> *يارااااااجل - في حد يعمل موضوع جميل قوي كدا مع واحده مسميه نفسها بهية البراوية؟*
> *شكراً لكما على هذا الوقت الممتع الذي قضيته هنا*
> 
> *عصام علم الدين*


*أول ماقريت الأخ الفاضل قلت ياناس أنا فضلت من ايه ومن مين والناس سابتني وراحت فين بس بعد كده افتكرت معناها* *

وأحب أطمنك ياأستاذي الغالي ان البراوية اليومين دول بتعافر بشدة علشان تغير اسمها بس ناقصها شوية ورق وأهمهم وصل النور وانتا عارف البيروقراطية والروتين
تفتكر هاتلاقي الوصل؟
أستاذي نال مني شرف وجودك فأسرتني بكرم أخلاقك فلايسعني إلا الشكر الجزيل ودعاء بالخير دائما*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *اخى العزيز 
> الشاطر حسن 
> 
> ارق تحياتى لك 
> 
> تحية تقدير لموضوعك الرائع 
> 
> وحوارك المميز
> 
> ...


 *أستاذي تحضر دوما والورود( مع ان وردة مصراوية اكبر من وردتي**) لكنك تثبت دائما أنك أزكى عطرا وأجمل وجودا
شكرا بطول الأفق وتقدير لعنان السماء
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انتوا لذاذ أوي  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nariman

> انتوا لذاذ أوي


!!!
هي دي طريقة جديدة للرد في المواضيع ولا ايه
بعد 4 صفحات لسه مش رديتي على حد 
نهارك كروهات  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الموضوع دا حلو اوى .... عملتوه ازاى؟؟؟  ::  :: 





> *
> *
> 
> برقيات عاجلة لشخصيات في المنتدى أبرقيها هنا كما تحبي
> 
> ايمان اخت ضابط شرطة..بحبك فوق ما تتصوري


وإيه يعنى  :: 







ساره 






بجد كان نفسي أكون زيك ....  :: 



بس طبعا مش مكتئبه على طول زيك ... ولا بعيط على طول زيك .... ولا بشترى بـ 2000 جنيه شامبو وكريم زيك
.... ولا كارهه عيشتى زيك .... ولا ولا ولا ولا ولا .... زيك  :: 



شاطر حسن .... بجد الموضوع حلو أوى ومختلف عن كل المواضيع الحواريه ... 

عملته إزاى ؟؟؟  :: 

 :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*تصوروا انا تعبت من كتر القراءة

بكرة ارد بأه*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> !!!
> هي دي طريقة جديدة للرد في المواضيع ولا ايه
> بعد 4 صفحات لسه مش رديتي على حد 
> نهارك كروهات


*كاروهات وبس*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> شاطر حسن .... بجد الموضوع حلو أوى ومختلف عن كل المواضيع الحواريه ... 
> 
> عملته إزاى ؟؟؟


*عملته ازاي ازاي 
اسألي أم اسماعيل* **

*أم نوجا صديق المخلصين مخلص ورفيق الورود مثلهم لايفارقه العطر والبسمة لاتصاحب إلا قلبا مبتسم
تقديري واحترامي ووردة لنوجا*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *تصوروا انا تعبت من كتر القراءة
> 
> بكرة ارد بأه*


 *بكرة بعده المهم هذا الوجود المبهر ننتظرك وسهل معرفة حضورك هتان معطر وتغريد طيور*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> انتوا لذاذ أوي


*كأنك بتوجهي كلامك لكيس فيشار

*

----------


## منى شهاب

*قوية مصرية راسخة
عنيدة أبية شامخة
ترتدى زى الأمل ويمتزج بها
ويكونا بهية البراوية

لكِ وللشاطر حسن
أرق وأبلغ التحية
على هذة الدعوة الرقيقة*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *قوية مصرية راسخة
> عنيدة أبية شامخة
> ترتدى زى الأمل ويمتزج بها
> ويكونا بهية البراوية
> 
> لكِ وللشاطر حسن
> أرق وأبلغ التحية
> على هذة الدعوة الرقيقة*


*حرفا حرفا وأتمهل ثم وصلا لها ثم أعيد فماأجد إلا البراعة
اعتدتنا ألق الكلام فكيف كثيرا نجاوره ؟
أتمنى أن تزيد مساحة وقتكم لننعم بجودة ماتكتبون
منى شهاب تقدير لاينتهي*

----------


## loly_h

*اول حاجة ... إقبلى منى الورد ده



ثانيا بأه ياسارة

وموش عاوزة زعل ... إسم البراوية ده موش ماشى معاكى خالص

ياتغيرية ياتغيرينى أنـــا 

ثالثـــا ...

جاوبتى على كل الأسئلة دى فى وقت أد إيه

متهيألى الموضوع ده كان عاوز تفرغ 

بس بأمانة وبرغم إنى موش قدرت أقراه غير مرة واحدة بس

إلا إنى إستمتعت جدا 

وشفت سخرية ...

عفوية ...

فلسفة...

طفولة ... 

شقاوة ... 

ومرح...

اصالة ...

ذكرى ...

وأنغام ...

كان نفسى أشوف عبحليم

بس النور قطع

طيب مفيش جزء تانى للحوار ده اسهر عليه النهاردة 

عموما إختصارا لكل الكلام الكتير ده

سارة

*

----------


## عصام كابو

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

*انا جيت تاني اهوه

شوفي بقى يا سارة انا مش هاقعد اقول كلام عليكي من نوعية  الموضوع عرفنا على شخصيتك الجميلة.. ولا خفة ظلك الواضحة و الكلام ده
لكن هاقول كلام جديد خاااااااااااااالص

اولا الموضوع عرفنا على شخصية سارة الجميلة اكتر.. و خفة ظلك المعهودة كانت واضحة يا مدموازيل بهية
كلام جديد خااااالص اهوه
بجد انا استمتعت بالحوار و قرأته بالكامل مع اني زي ما بيقولوا ماليش خُلق
اشكرك يا سارة لان انا كمان بجد استفدت من كلامك و اراءك و دي مش مجاملة على فكرة


ثانيا شكر خاص للشاطر ابوعلي على الموضوع و ادارته المميزة و الغير تقليدية للحوار بجد الحوار كان مختلف عما اعتدت قراءته من قبل
طلعت حاجات كتير من جوا السيدة بهية البراوية الشهيرة بسارة.. بجد شاطر فعلاً.. تسلم ايدك بجد*

----------


## loly_h

*بصراحة ياشاطر حسن

أنا معجبة جدا بطريقة إدارتك للحوار

وكأنك بتقوم بدراسة المستضيف قبل إستضافته

عموما ...

حوار ناجح جدا

ومجهود مميز

بشكرك كتيييييييييير

وطبعا إن شاء الله متابعة لقائاتك اللى أتوقع إنها هتكون

شيقة ...

*



> *بكرة بعده المهم هذا الوجود المبهر ننتظرك وسهل معرفة حضورك هتان معطر وتغريد طيور*


*شكرا لذوقك ...*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> *انا جيت تاني اهوه
> 
> شوفي بقى يا سارة انا مش هاقعد اقول كلام عليكي من نوعية  الموضوع عرفنا على شخصيتك الجميلة.. ولا خفة ظلك الواضحة و الكلام ده
> لكن هاقول كلام جديد خاااااااااااااالص
> 
> اولا الموضوع عرفنا على شخصية سارة الجميلة اكتر.. و خفة ظلك المعهودة كانت واضحة يا مدموازيل بهية
> كلام جديد خااااالص اهوه
> ...


* من يوم ماكنت أحط لأخواتي المنوم في الشاي وأنا حاسس نفسي مش تقليدي بس بصراحة  بيكونوا غير تقليديين لما يصحوا من النوم
أستاذي الغالي د. عصام كلماتك صنعت مشاركة من أجمل المشاركات وببراعة سكنت الشباك وتأهلت للدور النهائي ، كأس المودة لن ينتظرك فقد سافرإليك
وبالمناسبة ماقابلتش ابن البلد في الإشارة وانتا جاي ؟*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انتوا ناس ذوق ذوق ذوق بصراحة  ::   ::   ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *بصراحة ياشاطر حسن
> 
> أنا معجبة جدا بطريقة إدارتك للحوار
> 
> وكأنك بتقوم بدراسة المستضيف قبل إستضافته
> 
> عموما ...
> 
> حوار ناجح جدا
> ...


*بصراحة يالولي فعلا بادرس ضيفي وبتعب جدا وأمسك ورقة وقلم واقعد اشخبط واحس نفسي دايما عنتر بن شداد ماعدا مرة واحدة حسيت نفسي الجبرتي وبعديها أقول ربنا يستر والأسئلة ماتخليش الضيف يحس اني متطفل أو غريب الأطوار ولما يجاوب فعلا باكون منبهر بالإجابات وأتمنى لو كنت سألته أسئلة أكتر .
المهم 
الطيور كانوا النهاردة 
زايدين طير
وفكرة لحنها كانت جميلة
هوا انتوا بتجيبوا الحلاوة 
دي منين
ومشاعركم ليه على طول نبيلة

وأخيرا جميلة ونبيلة بيسلموا عليكي جدا جدا دمتِ** بحفظ الله وجزاكِ خيرا*

----------


## لمسه

***لمسة..بحبك أوووووووي ومش هكلمك خالص

انا كمان بحبك اكتر واكتر وهكلمك بردو هه
********

وردى على الموبييل الا اجى اولع فيكى ياحبى*****
*
*

----------


## لمسه

> *الرقيقه دائما 
> 
> مصراوية جدا 
> 
> انا حقيقى مش عجبنى بهيه البروية 
> 
> ومش حاقولك يا بهية 
> 
> وحتفضلى بالنسبة لى مصراوية الشقية الجميله 
> ...


*
ايسسسسسكوووت 

مش اخت ظابط هاتغير اسمها الى 

فوزيه المفتريه 


ولمسه الى 

سنيه النكديه 

لولولىىى


وحشتنا والله يااستازى العزيز على القلب*

----------


## لمسه

اخى الفاضل تاشاطر اللى طلع شاطر وصابر 

وكانى شفتك جندى بالميدان ههههههههههههه 

جايه تانى لك ولمصراويه 

بس معلشى جالنا ضيوف 
وانتظرونى 
اوع حد يمشى هه

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> اخى الفاضل الشاطر اللى طلع شاطر وصابر 
> 
> وكانى شفتك جندى بالميدان ههههههههههههه 
> 
> جايه تانى لك ولمصراويه 
> 
> بس معلشى جالنا ضيوف 
> وانتظرونى 
> اوع حد يمشى هه


*لمسة الاسنجنجرانية بهية البراوية جالها ضيوف من 3 شهور والظاهر لسه قاعدين* *
أختي الفاضلة كما حضرتي بالورد ننتظرك بالورد*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> انتوا ناس ذوق ذوق ذوق بصراحة


وإنتى طلعتى بنت خنيقه خنيقه خنيقه بصراحه  ::   ::   ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا سارة
إنتى متأكدة إنك بتذاكرى لأخوكى؟
يا خوفى لتستنى لحد النتيجة ما تطلع
يا بنتى إرحمينا بقى وردى
ورانا ضيوف غيرك
ما تعطليش عجلة الإنتاج
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

* ماشي ماشي*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> يا سارة
> إنتى متأكدة إنك بتذاكرى لأخوكى؟
> يا خوفى لتستنى لحد النتيجة ما تطلع
> يا بنتى إرحمينا بقى وردى
> ورانا ضيوف غيرك
> ما تعطليش عجلة الإنتاج


 ::  بتذاكر لاخوها انا بيتهيالى الى بيخلص مذاكره ويخلص الكليه مبيفتحش اصلا حتى الجرنان  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> متشكر لدعوتك الرقيقه الشاطر حسن وموضوعك الرائع .. 
> وبعد ماشفت الحلقه عايز اطمن عليك وعلي ثباتك الانفعالي ..(يارب يكون بخير) 
> _________________ 
> ساره عادل .. 
> انتي عليكي عفريت اسمه يسقط حكم العسكر 
> ماله العسكر
> ماهو زي الفل اهوه والرغيف كبير والمواصلات فاضيه والناس بقت بتروح الماتشات مابتموتش اهوه
> بقالنا سنه بحالها مشغلين الدوري .. هتيجي في ماتش واحد وتمسكي فيه
> والغاز اللي عليه ازمه ...اهو بيترش في التحرير ومحمد محمود بالجمله .. الناس بس تاخد الانابيب والخراطيم وتملي بعد العصريه 
> ...


محمد حسين 
البرادعاوي المتعصب 

ماله ثباته الإنفعالي هه ماله يعني 
ما الراجل زي الفل اهو وثباته منفعل اهو   :: 

اما بالنسبة للجزء الثاني من المشاركة بتاعت ماله العسكر 
فإحب اطمن السادة المشاهدين ان محمد حسين لسة بكامل قواه العقلية 
هو بس بيتكلم عن الأوضاع في السعودية  :: 

منورتش  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ايه المواضيع الحلوة دى 
> بجد موضوع رائع جدا جدا
> واضح انك موهوب فى المواضيع الحوارية يا شاطر حسن 
> 
> اسمحولى بس اقراه على رواقة لانه طويل بعض الشئ ومحتاج تركيز 
> بس المداخلة دى مخصوص عشان اسأل الانسة ساره على حاجة كدا
> 
> 
> ماردونا لاعب كرة قدم ..صح كدا ؟؟ طيب ايه معالمه يعنى هههههههه عشان انا خايبة جدا فى حكاية الكورة دى وعاوزة اعرف انا شبهة فى أيه بالظبط ؟؟


قريتيه في رواقة ولا لسة يا GG ؟
ولا رواقة مش عاوزة تيجي ؟
يا بت يا رواقة ..انتي يا بت روحي كلمي ستك جيهان  :: 
مارادونا دايما يرتبط إسمه بالحرفنة 
هو اسطورة الكرة 

شوفي بقى انا اقصد ايه بمارادونا بس متتغريش علينا ألا نخاصمك  :: 

طبعا نورتي ونورتي ونورتي  :: 

 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ماردونا :
> 
> اعظم لاعب في تاريخ كره القدم 
> 
> معقول ياجيهان متعرفيش حاجه عن الكوره
> ياااه
> 
> الثوره مغيرتش حاجه


اهو قالك اهو سي الداكتور  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> لا يا محمد انا عارفة طبعا انه لاعب كورة بس استغربت انى شبهه 
> بس اهى حاجة كويسة وخلاص ..بشكرك يا ساره على التشبيه المختلف


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*حمدلله على السلامة ياسارة *

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *حمدلله على السلامة ياسارة *


 لازم يعنى تشّوش عليها يا حسن
آهى مشيت من ساعاتها وما رجعتش
خد عندك شهرين كمان
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> لازم يعنى تشّوش عليها يا حسن
> آهى مشيت من ساعاتها وما رجعتش
> خد عندك شهرين كمان


 *سارة يابوحميد عندها زكام اليومين دول وانت عارف عضمة كبيرة بقى ومع الروماتيزم المزمن الحكاية بقت صعبة قوي  الله يعينها 
قولي تنفع معاها الأعشاب ولا كل سنة وانتا طيب*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *سارة يابوحميد عندها زكام اليومين دول وانت عارف عضمة كبيرة بقى ومع الروماتيزم المزمن الحكاية بقت صعبة قوي  الله يعينها 
> قولي تنفع معاها الأعشاب ولا كل سنة وانتا طيب*


 وإنت طيب
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> وإنت طيب


 *ياحرام مسكينة والله 
* ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

محدش فاهمني..محدش حاسس بيا  :Girl (13):

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> محدش فاهمني..محدش حاسس بيا


إزاى بقى
ده الموضوع ده جميل جدا
عملتوه إزاى؟
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن



----------


## الشاطر حسن

موضوع جميل وعضوة من الزمن الجميل  ::

----------

